# PSA: used Kemper - Long & McQuade Burlington



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

It's a used, black toaster type on for $1750. Figured I'd put it out there since it seems like a pretty good price and I haven't seen many come up for sale used. If nothing else, it's a good opportunity to try one out in person. I haven't seen many new ones in stores either.

As for why am I posting a PSA and not a NMD (New Modeler Day)? The Kemper was really cool and definitely one of the best modelers I've tried. I own a Fender Twin and a Deluxe and tried the profiles for both though, and there was a noticeable difference to me. Some of the difference may have been because I was using headphones, but if I'm playing through speaker and making noise then I may as well just stick with my amps.

However, if I was living in an apartment and had to use headphones a lot of the time, or did a lot of studio work, or played in a band that used in-ears, or I needed to cover a lot of sounds, I would be all over it. It's really practical for those purposes and I probably wouldn't even notice the change in feel after a while. I don't really fit in to any of those situations though. If I had a lot of spare cash and could have both, I'd have grabbed it for sure just to have the extra options. I would need to sell my amps to justify buying it though and I'm pretty sure I'd regret that.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I haven't regretted it and doubt I ever will. Bought my Kemper last year and just sold off my last amp. I love it!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Been gigging with mine for over two years.
i was nervous at first, but now I'm more nervous if I have to use a real amp....!


----------

